# -, ,
.     : 

"   -     ,        36 ,                 ."

  ,        36       .,          ,   2021 .            ?    .    ?

----------

> .     : 
> 
> "   -     ,        36 ,                 ."
> 
>   ,        36       .,          ,   2021 .            ?    .    ?


   "   **"
..       12 ,   "     ".
**     !
  .
   54.

----------

1  ,    :

"  (  )           36 .        13  ( ).    ,    ,         ,                 (.   03.12.2020  -4-20/19907@).  ,          ,      1  2021 ,    .

      , ,      (),       .

     1,     ,     ,    ,   ,        ."

----------

> 1  ,    :
> 
> "  (  )           36 .        13  ( ).    ,    ,         ,                 (.   03.12.2020  -4-20/19907@).  ,          ,      1  2021 ,    .
> 
>       , ,      (),       .
> 
>      1,     ,     ,    ,   ,        ."


1   "  !
     03.12.2020  -4-20/19907
      ,    1:
 ,         ,   ,                   4  14.5      .

----------

> 1   "  !
>      03.12.2020  -4-20/19907
>       ,    1:
> 
>  ,         ,   ,                   4  14.5      .


  :
"  ,                .<>
    ,      ,            36 ,    01.01.2021                ,    ,            36 ."
         .

----------

> :


 !      .     ,     .
**,         ?
  -    3       !

----------

> !      .     ,     .
> **,         ?
>   -    3       !


           ?

----------


## Vladimrus

,   ,   36 ,           ,      .    ,   ,  " "

----------

